
Building backbone network infrastructure - WalterSobchak
https://code.fb.com/connectivity/fiber-optic-cable/
======
h2odragon
AT&T didn't think they could make money on the route? If we have monopoly
telecoms shouldn't they be providing this as part of "universal service" etc,
part of the reason they get to be the monopoly? ( I'm sure I remember reading
some justifications about that in the long ago)

Just how much money and how big a company do you have to be to undertake
something like this? Since the railway right of ways got snapped up it seemed
there'd be no possibility of real infrastructure until perhaps the government
noticed the lack of it. Perhaps this shows that logjam is breaking.

~~~
ralph84
AT&T doesn't have a monopoly on long-haul fiber. There are several providers
FB could have purchased the capacity from. FB did a build vs. buy decision and
build came out on top.

How big do you have to be to construct your own long-haul fiber network if
long-haul fiber isn't one of your core businesses? FB, Google, Amazon,
Microsoft big.

------
anonymous5133
Whoever made that promo video. Wow, great work there. Love the visualizations.

------
myrandomcomment
They said they are going to sell fiber to others. Here is the TOS

<joke>

Using our fiber is free, but you have to allow us to capture all the traffic.

</joke>

------
chiph
Is there a non-Facebook link?

~~~
mgreenleaf
I believe this is a post by Facebook about Facebook engineering. I may be
wrong, but I think that it is a facebook blog thing.

